# 1911 safety



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, I was considering the SA PX9151LP	.45 ACP Loaded Stainless 1911 style hg. I was just wondering how users of these style guns liked the "back strap" grip safety. I have shot other people's guns and have found it a little awkward. Is this something you learn to get used to when you apply the proper hold on the grip? 
ty, mw


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I never had a problem. If you practice and use the correct hold you don't even notice it.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

g,
that guy can really shoot. Good info as well.
thanks, wiz


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Never had an issue with the beavertail grip safety, it's a good thing to have on a 1911.

:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've owned and fired 1911 pistols most of my life. I've never had an issue with the grip safety or a beaver tail safety on a 1911. If you are holding the gun properly you'll never know it's there. It sounds to me like you're paying too much attention to something that really don't need much attention at all. The grip safety is designed to work simply by holding the weapon. It's there more to keep the firearm from firing when it's not being held.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Any pistol you are going to carry for defense has to become a part of you. I changed over from snubnose revolvers to 1911's and it took some time to get it all together. You will not pay any attention to it after a box or two of cartridges. Good luck.


----------



## 45man (Mar 16, 2009)

mrwizardly said:


> Hi, I was considering the SA PX9151LP	.45 ACP Loaded Stainless 1911 style hg. I was just wondering how users of these style guns liked the "back strap" grip safety. I have shot other people's guns and have found it a little awkward. Is this something you learn to get used to when you apply the proper hold on the grip?
> ty, mw


Hello
I have that same loaded verson and it is without a question a very nice gun. Just practice useing the right high grip and you will not notice any thing out of place. And you will get as accurate as the gun is.
I also have aTRP which is very nice to shoot!!!!!


----------

